# Wastwater & National Parks in General



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All, 
What exactly (if such an answer exists) is the situation with Wild Camping in the National Parks? We were over at Wastwater last week (friends cottage) and we saw a lot of layby's / parking areas next to the lake. None of them had 'no overnight' signs in them (the actual NT car parks did) - and most of them seem to be just areas that have become parking places over the years. As I don't want hookup or facilities it seems daft to use the campsite & pay if I don't have to. 
Taking the same question but expanding it to the National Parks in general - I notice that most layby's do have the 'no overnight' signs - however some do not. Also am I right in thinking the rules are different in Scotland?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not able to answer that directly, suggest you go onto their website and see what they say about wild camping.best be safe than sorry for getting a fine through the post.but as you say it does seem easier in Scotland.

cabby


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Although we live in Cumbria, it's a while since we have been to Wastwater. I seem to remember many places along the lake had no overnighting signs.

Even in Scotland, many of the lay-bys have these signs, it is down to the local council. You don't need lay-bys in Scotland there are plenty of places to park in a motorhome for free. Just got bck from the very north of Scotland and spent more time wild camping than on sites.


----------

